# IRC über Browser



## Male (26. Februar 2004)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich IRC Browser.

Bei mir auf Arbeit sind die Ports 6667-6669 quasi gesperrt. Nun wollte ich wissen ob es ein Programm gibt welches über den HTTP Port ins IRC connectet oder ob dies nicht möglich ist.

Bestes Beispiel ist hier ICQ Lite, da dies über den HTTP Port ins Internet connectet. Gibt es sowas auch für IRC. Ich hab es bei http://www.l4n-clan.de probiert. Dort wird das Programm mit CGI gestartet, jedoch über die Ports 6667-6669. 

Weiss jemand Abhilfe ?

Danke


----------



## MasterJM (26. Februar 2004)

Für eine Antwort hätte es genügt die Augen auf zu machen,
nicht mal ne Suchfunktion brauchste dafür, denn auf der Seite 1 dieses Forums:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147004.html


----------



## Tim C. (26. Februar 2004)

Es gibt sowas, das nennt sich CGI:IRC. Das müsstest du aber irgendwo ausserhalb auf einem Linux Server aufsetzen, da die im Web stehenden Versionen, dir logischerweise keine freie Serverwahl bieten.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre einen TCP/IP Tunnel zu nutzen und die Connections so über Port 80 zu schleusen. Das kann jedoch auffliegen und genau deshalb versuche ich es erst gar nicht.

Wenn trotzdem Interesse an zweiterer Variante besteht, dann Google mal nach dem Programm HTTPort .


----------



## Male (26. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antworten.


----------

